# job moses bottles



## otgb (Oct 16, 2007)

do you guys dig many of the job moses bottles down there


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 16, 2007)

that's an odd little bottle. I have never heard of it. Where did it come from? 
 Very Old Testament sounding.


----------



## otgb (Oct 16, 2007)

Gunther  i think they come from kentucky  american oil


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 16, 2007)

We have dug a few of those here in Ohio.You are right,Job Moses was the one who bottled American Oil in Burkesville Ky.(like the one Bill just dug).And,I thought my family had a thing for bible names.Doug


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 16, 2007)

What do you think was in that bottle? Sample? Sort of looks like it was pills.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 17, 2007)

I have only seen one other Job Moses bottle. I always figured it held machine oil like 3-n-one.


----------



## marjorie040 (Oct 17, 2007)

Below is a link to the New York Times article May 31 1883 reporting the move of Job Moses from western Pennsylvania to New York. Job Moses spent the last 20 years drilling oil in Penn. but initially spent a fortune doing so. The article stated he made his fortune previously from selling medicines. 
 My guess is that your really neat bottle could have contained "medicines" or oil.
 Just a guess.
 Regards


http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?_r=1&res=9901E1DA1431E433A25752C3A9639C94629FD7CF&oref=slogin


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 17, 2007)

According to Bill and Betty Wilson it contained Sir James Clarke's Female Pills, British in Origin Job and Oscar Moses New York City became agents for the brand ca. 1870.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 17, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> According to Bill and Betty Wilson it contained Sir James Clarke's Female Pills, British in Origin Job and Oscar Moses New York City became agents for the brand ca. 1870.


 
 That makes sense. The bottle style is what was commonly used for stuff like pills, balms, and eye salves although Bear's Oil wasnt too different of a shape.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got this "Job Moses" bottle at the Vallejo bottle show, it didn't cost me a dime.  I picked out 3 little bottles from a bargain box marked 2 dollars each and the dealer told me no charge.  Anyway, I can't find a listing for it anywhere but here.  It is only 2 3/8" tall and has the same embossing on the opposite panel.


----------



## coldwater diver (Apr 19, 2009)

I have only found one while diving in southern maine. It is a nice bottle. Kevin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2009)

I also dug one by the river many years ago.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2009)

That's interesting.  I'm pretty sure my Husband has the same bottle.  We thought it was named after someone local (Western PA) because it has our street name in it.  I will check with him.  Don't know how he could have missed this post.  There is a lot of oil drilling in this area, so that makes sense.  Anyone know the value?  Thanks.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2009)

It's hard for me to get a good picture of this bottle, but it's definitely the one.  I know he dug it awhile back.  I'll see what he has to say about it later.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2009)

The original "Job Moses" residence is right across the road from us...(vr. old)                  Joe


----------

